# Overseeding Common Bermuda with hybrid variety?



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

I have a large yard that was vacant and neglected for almost 10 years after the previous home burned down in a fire. I purchased the land and built a new home on it. The property is 2 acres and my budget only allowed for common bermuda reno last spring. It went well, the Bermuda came in and its just ok. That being said, I wish I had the opportunity to use a better seed, but being it was my first reno ever, I couldn't take the chance of having a total reno fail and eating that much cost on a hybrid seed.

My question is, can a hybrid bermuda seed be overseeded into common without having to do another full reno? If a full reno is required, maybe I should do it in sections at a time? Any help is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Most seeded cultivars are what you would call an improved common and not a hybrid. Hybrids are for the most part sterile and don't produce viable seed. Princess 77 is called a hybrid but on the Bermuda NTEP scores it ranks right up there with the higher quality improved cultivars. What seed did you use last year?


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I can understand your concern. I am doing a half acre renovation as we speak and I am just praying that i get good germination (day 5 after seeding). I wouldn't do all 2 acres at once. unless you hire a crew to do it. That much would be entirely to much to manage at once. More importantly do you have a sprinkler system? I wouldn't spend money on Rivera or Yukon or other high quality seed without one
This Link http://turf.uark.edu/publications/f...ns, Golf Courses or Athletic Fields MP477.pdfsays you can use a 50% high quality seed mixed with Common bermuda seed while planting and the Rivera will eventually take over. This would definitely save money. 
If you want to do it right (which you do when your spending high quality seed money) and you have a lot of free time you could do a half acre at a time by yourself. But it will take literally days to do it right. (i know)
I don't think over seeding is possible on top of an established Bermuda lawn. you will be wasting money if you just threw some seed on top of existing lawn. You will have little seed to soil contact and the common Bermuda will choke out any new seedling.


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Most seeded cultivars are what you would call an improved common and not a hybrid. Hybrids are for the most part sterile and don't produce viable seed. Princess 77 is called a hybrid but on the Bermuda NTEP scores it ranks right up there with the higher quality improved cultivars. What seed did you use last year?


I used raw, uncoated common Bermuda seed bought at the local bulk distributor here. At $225 per 50lb bag, it was all I could afford (long story, went over budget on custom build). I couldn't go all summer with a weed/mud pit.

I do not have a sprinkler system. I had to use 3 of these http://www.homedepot.com/p/Melnor-4-Zone-Watering-System-558-219/203062307 on the house spigots to get the yard to germinate with lots of moving hoses. It was alot of work to say the least. I think the idea of doing sections at a time will be most prudent.

So, looks like my answer is to kill sections at a time and plant the good stuff?


----------

